# 20 day old babies opening their eyes!



## Imperator (Jul 27, 2010)

2 of my 3 hoglets are starting to open their eyes. They look soooo cute and innocent. Just want to share the pics with everyone


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are so adorable and tiny, makes me smile. Thank you for sharing them


----------



## DeniseLynette (Aug 12, 2010)

Awhh sososo cute 
I bet they are a joy to have around


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

That is precious!!!
Baby hedgies are so adorable they make me splort!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Little angels!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

How precious!! Thanks for sharing the pictures with us!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Adorable! So glad they are all doing well


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my god, how cute! They're so tiny, what is it with hedgebabies and being so cute? They are PRECIOUS.


----------

